# please help me



## binhnguyent9 (Mar 21, 2010)

i try to get a some Vietnamese channel (galaxy 25) , can you tell me the setting for my pansat 3500. and i have lbn standard. also when i set up a disc outside, what number should i set for my lbn? btw i live in gainesville Florida. thanks


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, for VTV4, here are all the settings I can thing of for a Pansat you might need.

You need to point your dish at *Galaxy 19*, not 25.

Settings for Pansat are:
Freq 11966
Polarization: Horizontal
Symbol Rate: 22000
FEC: 3/4
Vpid: 3105
Apid: 3106
Tuner TypeVB-S
LNB Type: Standard
LNB Local Freq: 10750
22Khz OFF
DiSWqC OFF or 1
Legacy Switch: None
Positioner: Disable


----------

